# Porcupine Gulch yard haunt - 2015.



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello to all out there, haunt fans, ghosts, ghouls, and so forth...

Finally have enough of a start physically to begin sharing with this thread, though not a single light, cobweb, inch of fabric or etc. yet been placed. A pre-start, maybe? Infrastructure things to do before more comes out in September.

First backyard purchase of the seasons, found on sale at JoAnn fabrics/crafts:



And the new structure for this year - finishing work still needs to be done, place the rear interior wall with old wood and some props inside, batwing swinging doors are currently being built.



I am thinking for inside the saloon, maybe a good quality red light (anyone have suggestions for a standalone, large option, perhaps with 'flicker' aspect) and fog machine so it looks eerie and like fire still smoldering in there, along with a character for the window - if opt not to do the fog machine, there's enough room for a small box to do a 'Pepper's Ghost' effect inside and below the window, visible at night with a mask/shirt or shroud on a frame perhaps and light fading in and out.


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Love the look of the façade so far!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, the structure looks fantastic!!!

Wow, a vulture for the Gulch-er


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

For those not familiar, some general views of what is present year-round:


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

DarkhavenManor said:


> Love the look of the façade so far!


Thank you so much, very pleased with it here  Finishing work should be fun and figuring out what to do with that space, lock that in.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

FreakinFreak said:


> Wow, the structure looks fantastic!!!
> 
> Wow, a vulture for the Gulch-er


Thank you truly for the kind words!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Tried out some lighting options last night, and looks pretty good, choices for what finally to do - the back wall being finished and props inside will look better obviously than just the pile of boards and such in there.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

And continuing on with work to get it ready - daytime first: got the saloon doors hung, and more props for the interior, and the new 'ore chutes' constructed and placed on the fence, and made improvements to the jail structure.








View looking out from the jail at the rest of the yard.


Inside the saloon building.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

The new ore chutes along back fence.

And now in the night, in the dark - more trying out lighting.






A portion of the train box that takes up rear of the yard.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Got the 'finalized' fire and ice type light for inside the saloon, and trying it out the other evening....


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Your yard is amazing. I love that it's up year round.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Regions Beyond said:


> Hello to all out there, haunt fans, ghosts, ghouls, and so forth...
> 
> Finally have enough of a start physically to begin sharing with this thread, though not a single light, cobweb, inch of fabric or etc. yet been placed. A pre-start, maybe? Infrastructure things to do before more comes out in September.
> 
> ...


I gotta tell ya, I'm really intrigued by the name!


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Coming along really nice! You might want to take a look at Hollywood Haunter's Youtube channel. They did a similar yard haunt in 2013. Might get you some ideas, or help with lighting!


----------



## I love the dead (Sep 2, 2011)

Awesome!!!! 

If I was a kid growing up in your neighborhood on Halloween I would have never got much candy because I would have never left your yard.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

That is really cool looking. Better yet, it's up all year long. It reminds me of some of the local amusement park rides. Do you have a web page or FB page with more pictures?


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

witchy poo said:


> Your yard is amazing. I love that it's up year round.


Thank you very much! It is enjoyable to have the base structures up full time, for sure.



oaklawn Crematory said:


> I gotta tell ya, I'm really intrigued by the name!


Thank you! Came about mostly inspired by the traditions of theme park western attractions, mostly....things like "Grizzly Peak" or "Thunder Mesa" or "Rainbow Ridge" - matching a nature/animal word with a landscape feature.



DarkhavenManor said:


> Coming along really nice! You might want to take a look at Hollywood Haunter's Youtube channel. They did a similar yard haunt in 2013. Might get you some ideas, or help with lighting!


I have seen their videos, truly amazing work no matter the theme they pick and great detail to level. Oh, to have that scale and budget...



I love the dead said:


> Awesome!!!!
> 
> If I was a kid growing up in your neighborhood on Halloween I would have never got much candy because I would have never left your yard.


High praise indeed, thank you so much!



Paul Melniczek said:


> That is really cool looking. Better yet, it's up all year long. It reminds me of some of the local amusement park rides. Do you have a web page or FB page with more pictures?


Thank you for the kind words! And sadly no, don't have any web presence of that sort, but here is last year's thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/139322-porcupine-gulch-yard-haunt-2014-a.html


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

This is great!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Kelloween said:


> This is great!


Thank you for looking, truly glad you enjoyed


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Amazing work and detail, just beautiful!!!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Trex said:


> Amazing work and detail, just beautiful!!!


This means a lot to me, thank you so much for your kind comments and glad you enjoy!


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

That is incredible! I'll bet people flock to your home on Halloween. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Everything is looking amazing! As huge fan of when Westerns get mashed up with horror I would love to visit your haunt!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I am so glad that you did not throw in the towel awhile back. I might be mistaken, but I thought I remember you doubting the continuation of your haunt. You do such a great job, that it must really be similar to a second job. You are actually building a whole town.

I am starting to spend just 4hrs a week on mine, and it feels like a little bit of a grind.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

ThePirateHouse said:


> That is incredible! I'll bet people flock to your home on Halloween. Thank you for sharing!


Thank you very much for the praise, and a pleasure to share.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Rustie said:


> Everything is looking amazing! As huge fan of when Westerns get mashed up with horror I would love to visit your haunt!


That means a lot, thank you so much, and yes looking pretty good for this year at this stage. Glad you stopped by this thread and enjoyed the images!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Col. Fryght said:


> I am so glad that you did not throw in the towel awhile back. I might be mistaken, but I thought I remember you doubting the continuation of your haunt. You do such a great job, that it must really be similar to a second job. You are actually building a whole town.
> 
> I am starting to spend just 4hrs a week on mine, and it feels like a little bit of a grind.


Last year had some difficulties yeah, not so much in the mood, and some of those issues linger now in terms of reaction from 'party' guests family invited, but that is what it is. Thank you for the kind words!

Having the base layer of buildings (unless we build a new one, as did this year heh) does help a lot in terms of just getting to layer stuff and work up from a solid core, move stuff around, don't have to entirely construct from scratch on all the elements.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Been thinking how best to utilize the Headless Horseman figure (star purchase of last year), and give him own vignette - it agreed roughly to make a few simple wooden headstones of this kind (likely smaller) with scrap wood for Ichabod and Katrina, naturally -









Those and the Horseman will go around back of the big main 'mercantile' building/shed.









A right turn from here....









And other right turn, figuring on having cut up black material hanging and a strobe to indicate something to see back this way....









Final staging area for the figure, headstones and several skulls/heads piled plus strobe to illuminate. A very rough sketch of the final proposed scene:


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow! This is really fantastic! It's a whole world in your backyard! And it lends itself so wonderfully to Halloween decorating & the spooky feel so many of us strive for! I hope that this year is a better one for you. I know you said your family doesn't like to open themselves to the negative possibilities that might come from opening your doors to the public, but don't forget that often of the best ways to get a jolt of renewed Halloween spirit is by someone new seeing your display & feeding off of their excitement. Maybe there are some people that you know that you could invite this year - friends of friends, extended family, your neighbors sister who has two little kids, your coworkers son & grandchildren - you get the idea. Not exactly "public", but fresh blood all the same! LOL! 

Awesome display! Looking forward to seeing more this season!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I love your yard haunt. Fantastic!
Thank you very much for sharing your progress pictures with us!!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Wow! This is really fantastic! It's a whole world in your backyard! And it lends itself so wonderfully to Halloween decorating & the spooky feel so many of us strive for! I hope that this year is a better one for you. I know you said your family doesn't like to open themselves to the negative possibilities that might come from opening your doors to the public, but don't forget that often of the best ways to get a jolt of renewed Halloween spirit is by someone new seeing your display & feeding off of their excitement. Maybe there are some people that you know that you could invite this year - friends of friends, extended family, your neighbors sister who has two little kids, your coworkers son & grandchildren - you get the idea. Not exactly "public", but fresh blood all the same! LOL!
> 
> Awesome display! Looking forward to seeing more this season!


It is my goal at least to get some stuff moved this year to front yard, open the fence door, have some kind of a scene (full figures, tombstones, small props) and lighting, fog machine, etc on Halloween night if the party is on a different one, and yes, invite new people to the open house. Thank you for your encouragement and kind words!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

looks great!!!!how do you guys get pic in threads I cant figure it out lol.I use to be able to but now I cant figure it out.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

halloween71 said:


> looks great!!!!how do you guys get pic in threads I cant figure it out lol.I use to be able to but now I cant figure it out.


I post mainly from flicker, in which case the 'bbcode' sharing link is what you want - clicking the 'framed picture' icon to the right in the grey box of a new post will let you upload from your computer (it's next to the filmstrip, two over from the 'chat' icon)


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Mostly decided this will be the big new addition to our cast of ghouls for the year -


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Finally, an update - have to kick things into higher gear. Made the big purchase of the season at last yesterday, and constructing her then figuring out the base was far too big to actually fit in the saloon promptly followed:





Handsaw applied, and that problem solved today.



We are quite pleased with her - disturbing motion and sound effects, nicely creepy. Video shall be in next post with some lighting testing as well.

A few general shots:


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Nebulosity (Jul 6, 2010)

Is that clanking the ghoul actually hitting the glass? Either way it's a nice touch.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Nebulosity said:


> Is that clanking the ghoul actually hitting the glass? Either way it's a nice touch.


Yes, it is.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

And a return to the front page...


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Finally the first 'big day' of concentrated set up. Hauled out all the containers and figures to weed through -


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

And then, just start choosing locations and placing stuff, wiring it and securing, so on and so forth.









































Obviously, a lot more to come. Then it was time to start getting the lights place, replace batteries in strobe lights, etc.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

This lighting profile not at all final, a few more blue spots to place yet, along with string lights for buildings.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Regions Beyond said:


> Hello to all out there, haunt fans, ghosts, ghouls, and so forth...
> 
> Finally have enough of a start physically to begin sharing with this thread, though not a single light, cobweb, inch of fabric or etc. yet been placed. A pre-start, maybe? Infrastructure things to do before more comes out in September.
> 
> ...


One of the fire and ice lights that Home Depot has in red would make it look like it was burning. I put several on my house this year and it is an unsettling effect.

I should have read this entire thread before commenting on lighting. What an amazing haunt you have.


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

Awesome, just awesome!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great job. I really like the nighttime shots.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Wonderful haunt! And a great use of that banshee prop from Spirit - I love that!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Ghouliet said:


> One of the fire and ice lights that Home Depot has in red would make it look like it was burning. I put several on my house this year and it is an unsettling effect.
> 
> I should have read this entire thread before commenting on lighting. What an amazing haunt you have.





thehoghunter said:


> Awesome, just awesome!





Garthgoyle said:


> Great job. I really like the nighttime shots.





Paint It Black said:


> Wonderful haunt! And a great use of that banshee prop from Spirit - I love that!


Thank you all so very much for taking the time to look and comment - really honored you enjoy the photos and display thus far : ) Happy haunting!


----------



## StaceyLynn (Oct 14, 2012)

Amazing! I love that it's up all year, and the Banshee prop is a perfect touch!


----------



## GoldenPumpkin (Oct 10, 2015)

I love your set up.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

StaceyLynn said:


> Amazing! I love that it's up all year, and the Banshee prop is a perfect touch!





GoldenPumpkin said:


> I love your set up.


Thank you both so much for your kind words, and for looking!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

And yet more of things moving forward.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, it's over, basically - the party/open house was tonight. Photos and video of final setup to follow in coming days, and then perhaps the 'lite' version we move to front yard.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Video edited first - hard to believe in essence now over for the season, for all intents and purposes.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Final photos begin here, daylight first:


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Once it got dark out -


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love it all. You definitely are a set designer or an artist. Wow. It looks like a set from Disney's Adventureland. But scarier!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

What a fun haunt! Love that the basics are always there, year round... and just get spooked up for halloween.


----------

